# Abmahnung wegen Spamvorwürfe



## Hoppel (29 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ein ziemlich starkes Stück liefert sich ein aktiver Spammer, indem er Personen, die sich gegen die Zusendung von Spams wehren, "strafbewehrte Unterlassungserklärungen" zusendet. 

Zum konkreten Fall: Anfang Mai wurde eine Internetseite von mir in einem "Eintragungsdienst" angemeldet, der versprach, in mehr als 1200 Suchmaschinen die Adresse kostenlos einzubringen. Innerhalb von drei Tagen folgten 33 Mails, die alle den gleichen Einleitungstext hatten, auf dem dann Werbung folgte. 

Ein Beispiel:



> Sehr geehrter Webmaster,
> 
> Ihr Suchmaschineneintrag mit folgenden Daten wurde soeben
> für die Suchmaschine: Fitshop GmbH freigeschaltet.
> ...



In keiner einzigen dieser Mails wurde ein Link für die "Suchmaschine" angegeben. Jetzige Recherchen ergaben, daß alle "Suchmaschinen" vollkommen identisch mit der ursprünglichen Suchmaschine sind, vom Domainnamen mal abgesehen.

Nach einer kurzen Aufforderung an den Betreiber dieses "Services", weitere Spams zu verhindern, folgte eine Abmahnung. Der Wortlaut des Schreibens ist unter http://www.linkstauschen.de/Docu0001.gif nachzulesen.

Ich habe nach Rücksprache mit meinem RA Strafanzeige gegen den Betreiber erstattet und werde natürlich nicht die Abmahnung akzeptieren.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Guest (29 Juni 2003)

Mahlzeit !         

Sollte man nicht grundsätzlich mißtrauisch werden, wenn etwas
"zu gut" ist? 
Gebt mir  eure email Adressen, jede 2te gewinnt in einer Ver-
losung 100,-€.
Die Mixtur: Gesetzeslücke, Fachkenntnisse, Ausl. Adresse,
Dummdreistigkeit, Agilität.
Schon kommen die € angerollt.
Vielen Dank für ihre Mitwirkung.

M.f.G.

Stan :wave:


----------



## Hoppel (29 Juni 2003)

Hallo Stan,

der Text von mir ist kein "Ich-armes-Opfer-Thread". Ich weiß meistens sehr gut zwischen seriösen und unseriösen Angeboten zu unterscheiden und weiß auch, wie ich mich wehren kann.

Der von mir eingestellte Beitrag soll eigentlich andere User davor warnen, auf einem solchen Angebot reinzufallen. Ich finde eine solche Warnung wesentlich hilfreicher als Dein Kommentar dazu - wir alle haben irgendwann klein angefangen und sind irgendwo mal auf irgendwelche "Angebote" hereingefallen. Das sollte man vielleicht nicht vergessen, bevor man auf Warnungen wie die meine so wie Du postet...

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2003)

Ich habe den Artikel nicht als Jammern gesehen - eher im Gegenteil.
Wenn man sich überlegt, wie viele User bei dieser Promonochwas-Sache (mir fällt der Name grade nicht ein) unfreiwillig Kunde wurden, ohne dass die den nicht sehr auffälligen Kostenhinweis gesehen hätten, dann wird eine Warnung vor solchen Praktiken mehr als notwendig...


----------



## Hoppel (30 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

inzwischen wurde angeboten, auf die Forderung - ohne Anerkenntnis einer Rechtspflicht - zu verzichten. Sollte ich nicht auf dieses Angebot eingehen, wurde mir freundlicherweise auch gleich die Gebührenforderung der Anwälte mitgeteilt (1200,- Euro).

Insgesamt festigt sich immer mehr der Eindruck, daß es sich um eine Abzockermasche handelt, die ohnegleichen ist. Gleichzeitig wird - nach meiner entsprechenden Mail an den Betreiber - der Druck auf mich massiv erhöht.

Ich habe mich entschlossen, die Sache durchzuziehen und habe daher die Anzeigen erstattet und lasse es auf einen Prozess ankommen - es sind einfach zu viel Ungereimtheiten in dieser Sache, die man sich nicht bieten lassen muß.

Wenn Interesse besteht, berichte ich an dieser Stelle laufend über den Fortgang in dieser Hinsicht.

Auch für Anmerkungen, Ideen und Bemerkungen wäre ich dankbar insbesondere von den juristisch bewanderten Nutzer wie z.B. Jurist...

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2003)

Ich wäre an der weiteren Entwicklung wirklich sehr interessiert...


----------



## Guest (2 Juli 2003)

Hi Hoppel

Mein Beitrag sollte keinen Vorwurf enthalten.
Eher eine Art Ratlosigkeit. Wieso sollte jemand eine Internetseite für
eine andere Person in mehr als 1200! Suchmaschinen kostenlos einbringen?
(Wieviele Suchmaschinen gibt es eigentlich?)
Die Zeiten in denen etwas verschenkt wurde, sind  auch im Internet
vorbei.
Ansonsten schließe ich mich dem Interesse an.
Viel Erfolg.

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## Hoppel (2 Juli 2003)

Hallo Stan,

alles klar - habe ich nur in den falschen Hals bekommen....   

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2003)

Stan schrieb:
			
		

> (Wieviele Suchmaschinen gibt es eigentlich?)


ein Überblick über die gängigsten Suchmaschinen: 

http://www.......de/

tf

Link gelöscht , da leider jetzt dialerverseucht


----------



## Hoppel (3 Juli 2003)

Hallo,

wie bereits vorher schon betont, habe ich das "nette" Angebot abgelehnt und die Drohungen eventueller Rechtsanwaltskosten negiert.

Heute kam die ergiebige und mir Hoffnung machende Antwort:



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX!
> 
> Wie Sie wünschen.
> 
> ...



Ich wünsche es 

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## virenscanner (3 Juli 2003)

> Heute kam die ergiebige und mir Hoffnung machende Antwort:



*Sehr* ergiebig...  Allerdings habe ich wenig "Hoffnung"...


----------



## Guest (3 Juli 2003)

*Sm. & Abm.*

Hi

Danke tf!

Hi Hoppel
Ich denke du kannst dieser Auseinandersetzung ruhig entgegensehen.
Wenn der "Eintragungsdienst" klagt und verliert, kriegst du dann deine
Anwaltskosten ersetzt? :roll: 

M.f.G.

Stan


----------



## Hoppel (4 Juli 2003)

Hallo,

es gibt inzwischen eine geradzu märchenhafte Auseinandersetzung mit diesem Thema - ein bißchen Spaß muß sein --> http://www.anti-spam-police.de/

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## virenscanner (4 Juli 2003)




----------



## Hoppel (10 Juli 2003)

Hallo,

die Abmahnwelle hat "Spam Police" heute zum Absahner des Monats Juni gekürt. Alles weitere hier:

http://www.abmahnwelle.de/index.php?loginstring=Guest&mode=cm_home&cm_path=/aberwitz/kelle0306

Gruß!

Hoppel[/url]


----------



## Hoppel (15 Juli 2003)

Hallo,

gestern erhielt ich mal wieder eine Spam von diesem "Service", in der behauptet wurde, daß die angemeldete Domäne nicht gehen würde (was Quatsch ist). Dieser "Anlaß" war Grund genug, diese Mail wieder mit Werbung vollzupacken. Meine entsprechende Antwortmail wurde mit versuchtem Sarkasmus beantwortet - diese Art von "Humor" will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.

Gruß!

Hoppel



> Sehr geehrter Herr Märchenonkel !
> 
> Wissen Sie schon was Spam ist? Spam ist eine ungewollte Werbemail und kein Dosenfleisch was Sie scheinbar täglich zu sich nehmen. Es wurden von uns keine E-Mails an Sie mehr geschickt - ENDE Alles weitere durch unseren Anwalt. Unterlassung - vielen kostenpflichtigen Spaß!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoppel (19 Juli 2003)

Hallo,

leider habe ich in dieser Sache erstmal nichts weiter gehört - dabei gebe ich mir doch alle Mühe der Welt, damit etwas geschieht... Der aktuelle Verlauf ist unter http://www.anti-spam-police.de abzurufen.

Allerdings habe ich in den vergangenen 5 Tagen drei Mails von verschiedenen Absendern erhalten, die immer den gleichen Tenor hatten:



> Hallo VORNAME,
> 
> wollen wir am Abend mal telefonieren ?
> 
> ...



Unter VORNAME war mein realer Vorname angeführt. Ich habe jedesmal eine vielsagende Mail zurückgeschickt, die nur aus dem Inhalt

* Warum? *

bestand. Ein Absender hat geantwortet...



> ich fände es sehr schade, wenn jemand, der eine so gut gelungene und erheiternde Website erstellen kann, am Ende eine juristische Auseinandersetzung verlieren wird.  Als zahlender Kunde von etob24.com merke ich jetzt, da mir z.Z. Jemand "ans Bein pinkeln" will, wie gut das System technisch und rechtlich abgesichert ist und selbst dann, wenn Du denen einen Fehler nachweisen kannst, was nützt es Dir gegen eine Firma mit Sitz in Florida ?



Es kann ja sein, daß ich schon unter Verfolgungswahn leide - aber kann es sein, daß hier jemand Druck auf mich ausüben will?

Ein grübelnder

Hoppel


----------



## Devilfrank (19 Juli 2003)

Wie kommst Du nur auf so eine Idee?
 :lol:


----------



## Hoppel (23 Juli 2003)

Hallo,

auch Telepolis vom heise-Verlag hat sich inzwischen mit dieser Sache beschäftigt:

http://www.heise.de/tp/deutsch/inhalt/te/15266/1.html

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Hoppel (4 August 2003)

*Huchju! Es geht weier....*

Hallo,

heute kam ein Schreiben einer in Internet-Kreisen schon bekannten Anwaltskanzlei.

Diese fordern nun auch eine Unterlassungserklärung mit teilweise haarsträubenden Argumenten, die es mir leicht machen werden, vor Gericht zu argumentieren. Auch wurde in dem Anwaltsschreiben (versehentlich?) die direkte Verbindung zwischen der Suchmaschine e**b und dem Dienst Sp**-Pol***  zugegeben - ein Fakt, der bisher immer abgestritten wurde.

Interessant auch die Kostennote: insgesamt soll ich 399,14 Euro zahlen. Davon entfallen 98,- € für "Ausforschung Ihrer Adresse" (also dem Aufruf der Seite www.denic.de und dem dortigen who-is...). Die restlichen 301.14 € werden für (Zitat) "Telefonat, Brief lang, Unterlassungserklärung" gefordert. Der lange Brief besteht aus 2 Seiten, ein Telefonat wurde mit mir nicht geführt und die Unterlassungserklärung ist ein Standardtext...

Manchmal macht es richtig Spaß, Post von einem Anwalt zu erhalten...


----------



## Hoppel (8 August 2003)

Hallo,

nun hat sich auch heise.de selbst dieser Sache angenommen (ein Schelm, der denkt, ich hätte das veranlaßt  :lol: ).

Gruß!

Hoppel

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-08.08.03-000/


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2003)

nicht konstruktiv, hebt aber die moral: korrekt so, nix bieten lassen von diesen honks...


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2003)

*Re: Huchju! Es geht weier....*



			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant auch die Kostennote: insgesamt soll ich 399,14 Euro zahlen. Davon entfallen 98,- € für "Ausforschung Ihrer Adresse" (also dem Aufruf der Seite www.denic.de und dem dortigen who-is...)



Sollte dies tatsaechlich durch eine Abfrage auf Denic geschehen sein, verstoesst das gegen die Geschaeftsbedingungen und Nutzungsrechte der Denic und dann gibt es einen weiteren Angriffspunkt.


----------



## Hoppel (8 August 2003)

Hallo,



> nicht konstruktiv, hebt aber die moral



Wie meinst Du das? Was ist nicht konstruktiv?



> Sollte dies tatsaechlich durch eine Abfrage auf Denic geschehen sein, verstoesst das gegen die Geschaeftsbedingungen und Nutzungsrechte der Denic und dann gibt es einen weiteren Angriffspunkt.



In der ersten "Abmahnung" war als "Beweis" der Ausdruck von der Denic enthalten. Aber was meinst Du mit den Geschäftsbedingungen???

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2003)

Hi, 

der vorletzte Beitag war von mir. Ich war hier auf dem Board noch nicht angemeldet. 
Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, das die Personenbezogenen Daten einer Denic Abfrage nur fuer administrative Dinge genutzt werden duerfen. Zitat von der Denic Website:


> Copyright (c) 2003, DENIC eG
> 
> Die folgenden Informationen sind rechtlich geschützt. Sie dürfen nur zum Zwecke der technischen oder administrativen Notwendigkeiten des Internetbetriebs genutzt und ohne ausdrückliche schriftliche Erlaubnis der DENIC eG weder elektronisch noch in anderer Art gespeichert werden.
> 
> ...



Es stellt sich nun die Frage, wie man 





> und ohne ausdrückliche schriftliche Erlaubnis der DENIC eG weder elektronisch noch in anderer Art gespeichert werden.


 auslegen koennte. Den das sie die Daten in einem elektronischen System gespeichert haben ist klar. Sonst haetten sie dir den Brief ja nich zusenden koennen.

Gruesse 
otomo


----------



## Anonymous (8 August 2003)

*DeNIC*

Naja, Anwälte verwenden stets die DeNIC-Adresse, selbst wenn es ein korrektes Impressum gibt. Dafür ist sie leider nicht verboten. Nur werben darf man nicht, unsolicited Abmahnung evrschicken dagegen leider schon


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

bin ich jetzt a wengerl depperd?

also: ich hab ne website, melde mich an bei diesem genannten service. danach werde ich mit e-mails zugemülllt, weil ich leider die agb nicht so ganz gelesen habe.

ich teile denen dann das mit,das mir das nicht passt. 
als antwort bekomme ich die mitteilung, daß ich das ja akzeptiert habe. und weiterhin wird meine e-mail als spam verstanden was mich 400 euro kosten soll.

bin ich jetzt a wengerl depperd oder was? oder kann mir jemand mal den heise-artikel,der hier  verlinkt wurde, übersetzen????


----------



## virenscanner (9 August 2003)

> bin ich jetzt a wengerl depperd oder was?


Nö, Du hast es doch offensichtlich voll verstanden...


----------



## Hoppel (9 August 2003)

Willkommen im Club! 

Kannst Du mir mal die Antwort per PN mailen oder hier posten? Würde mich brennend interessieren!!!

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> > bin ich jetzt a wengerl depperd oder was?
> 
> 
> Nö, Du hast es doch offensichtlich voll verstanden...



Irgendwer hat mir mal gesagt, daß man sich Recht und Rechtsprechung wenn man zwecks komplizierter Materie nicht mehr weiter weiß, sich durchaus selbst erklären kann.

Man nehme einfach nur den gesunden Menschenverstand - und der gilt trotz des Spruchs "Vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand". Das ganze hier geschilderte ist dermaßen frei von gesundem Menschenverstand, so daß es auch einem Menschen, der nervlich sehr stark angekratzt sein sollte, durchaus möglich sein dürfte, den zu erwartenden Zivilprozeß locker durchzustehen.

Weiterhin scheint hoppels Strafanzeige durchaus in gewisser Weise nachvollziehbar zu sein....


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...und weiterhin wird meine e-mail als spam verstanden was mich 400 euro kosten soll.


Meiner Meinung nach ist Deine Anfrage nicht mit Spam gleichzusetzen. Dabei stellt sich die Frage an Dein Ggü., was der unter Spam versteht.
Da es sich wohl von Dir aus um einen Widerspruch handelt und eine eindeutige Willensbekundung statt findet, ist Dir jede Möglichkeit einzuräumen, Dich mit der Gegenseite auseinander zu setzen (also auch per E-Mail). Außerdem, "Spam" im Sinne des UWG (die einzige Art gegen die man sich verwehren kann) bedingt den gewerblichen Inhalt, z. B. die unerwünschte Werbung. Selbst wenn Du ein Gewerbe betreibst, dürfte ein Widerspruch in Dieser Sache eher eine Negativwerbung sein. Abschließend - woraus leiten sich die 400 € ab, wie hoch wurde der Streitwert angesetzt und kommt hier womöglich BRAGO zur Anwendung, ohne dass ein autorisierter Anwalt eingeschaltet ist?
Fragen über Fragen - ich glaube "Aussitzen" ist hier ein durchaus guter Lösungsansatz.


----------



## Hoppel (9 August 2003)

@Anna

Genau das ist das "Geschäftsmodell" von Etob und spam-police. Die Bitte oder Aufforderung an den Betreiber, weitere Mails zu unterlassen, wird als Spam-Vorwurf gewertet und eine entsprechende "Abmahnung" durchgeführt.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> @Anna
> 
> Genau ist das "Geschäftsmodell" von Etob und spam-police. Die Bitte oder Aufforderung an den Betreiber, weitere Mails zu unterlassen, wird als Spam-Vorwurf gewertet und eine entsprechende "Abmahnung" durchgeführt.
> 
> ...



Imho entspricht das nicht dem üblichen Geschäftsgebahren in der EU zu entsprechen.  Wenn solche Verhaltensweisen Schule machen sehe  i c h die öffentliche Ordnung in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gefährdet. Hierbei handelt es sich um mein subjektives Meinungsbild. Ob es objektiv so ist, vermag   i c h nicht zu beurteilen. Daher ist es wohl angezeigt, daß mal eine objektive Prüfung durch die Staatsanwaltschaft -mit welchem Ergebnis auch immer- erfolgt.
Das sind die Profis. Die mögen entscheiden!!


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2003)

@ Hoppel
...so ein Unsinn - dem würde kein Amtsrichter folgen! Denen geht es scheibar zu gut, weil offensichtlich (wie bei den Dialern) zu viele ohne Widerspruch für nix bezahlen.


----------



## Hoppel (9 August 2003)

@anna



> ...so ein Unsinn - dem würde kein Amtsrichter folgen! Denen geht es scheibar zu gut, weil offensichtlich (wie bei den Dialern) zu viele ohne Widerspruch für nix bezahlen.



Aber darum geht es ja hier und auch bei heise, telepolis und abmahnwelle (Links findest Du alles in diesem Thema) - inzwischen wurden von einem wohlbekannten Rechtsanwalt Dr. Nowak aus Wien (Stichwort Rechtsakademie) anwaltliche Schreiben mit entsprechenden Unterlassungserklärungen zugesandt....

Gruß!

Hoppel

?S.: www.anti-spam-police.de - ein märchenhaftes Tagebuch


----------



## Stalker2002 (10 August 2003)

*Abmahnung wegen Spamvorwürfen*

Zu Etob24 und der Spam-Police gibt's auf forum.antispam.de schon seit einiger Zeit ein umfangreiche Krankenakte, abgelegt unter
http://210112.antispam.de/topic.php?&board=210112&id=316716&forum=11719957
und
http://210112.antispam.de/topic.php?&board=210112&id=314874&forum=11719957

Ich habe hier noch keinen Querverweis dorthin gefunden, drum papp ich das jetzt einfach mal hier hin.
Die Story schreit förmlich nach einer Klinikpackung Popcorn. :lol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Rainer (11 August 2003)

Hallo,

ich denke, daß die ganze Sache seitens der Abmahner auf sehr wackeiligen Beinen steht. Trotzdem ist der Ärger groß.

Aber wenn ich mal weiterdenke, schauderts mich:

Ich bin selber Betreiber einer gewerblichen Website, die ein ordentliches Impressum enthält. Wenn jetzt ein Spaßvogel unsere Domain bei diesem tollen Anbieter unter Verwendung der Daten unseres Impressums einträgt, erhalten wir sicherlich auch diese ganzen wertvollen eMails.

Da wir darüber bestimmt nicht glücklich wären, würden wir den Anbieter sicherlich auch auffordern, dies zu unterlassen!

Und schwupp. schon haben wir den gleichen Ärger wie Hoppel am Hals, und das ohne unsere Willenserklärung, geschweige denn der Anerkennung der AGB´s.

*kopfschüttel*

MfG
Rainer


----------



## Hoppel (17 August 2003)

Hallo,

mein RA hat am Freitag an spam-police einen Brief gesandt, mit dem Herr Geb*** aufgefordert wird, eine beigelegte Unterlassungserklärung zu unterschreiben, derzufolge er sich verpflichtet, in Zukunft nicht mehr öffentlich zu behaupten, daß ich ihn zu Unrecht des Spams bezichtigt habe. 

Mal sehen, wie König Giervogel reagieren wird....   Zumindest hat er so mal das zweifelhafte Vergnügen, auch so einen Unterlassungsache erhalten zu haben....

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Anonymous (10 September 2003)

*Spam*

Hallo Hoppel,
was ist aus der Spam-Geschicht geworden?
mfg lolly


----------



## Hoppel (11 September 2003)

Hallo,

nichts neues bisher.

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

*Und nu*

Ging die Geschichte noch weiter?


----------

